# Schnittstelle zwischen 3 Anlagen nicht potentialgetrennt?



## joki007 (11 April 2007)

Hallo an alle!

Ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem, 3 Anlagen über eine 24VDC I/O-Schnittstellen miteienander vebinden zu müssen.
Normalerweise relaisiere ich solche Schnittstellen entweder über einen galvanisch getrennten Datenbus bzw. über Relaisbaugruppen.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, das beiderseits nur normale digitale Ein-und Ausgangskarten vorhanden sind.

Wenn ich nun die Massen der 3 Anlagen miteinander verbinde, haben ja alle 3 Anlagen wieder das gleiche Bezugspotential und ich kan z.B.: Potential A auf die Baugruppe B und das Potential B auf die Baugruppe A ohne ein Relais dazwischen zu schalten, verdrahten.

Müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder gib es irgendwelche technischen Einwände?

Herzlichen Dank im Vorraus für eure Hilfe

mfg
Joki


----------



## plc_tippser (11 April 2007)

Ein einfaches Voraus hätte es schon getan  

Zum Thema: Wenn die Bezugspotentiale untereinander verbunden sind, gibt es da kein Problem. Achte nur auf den Querschnitt, nicht das die zu weit auseinanderstehen.

Gruß, pt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

joki007 schrieb:


> Müsste doch eigentlich funktionieren, oder gib es irgendwelche technischen Einwände?
> 
> Joki



Wenn du lange Wege mit kleinem Querschnitt hast, kann über die Masseausgleichsleitung eine Spannung abfallen, die zu den seltsamsten Störungen führen kann.

Wenn es aber nur wenige Meter sind, sollte es keine Probleme geben.

"Schön" ist die Lösung IMHO aber nicht.


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (11 April 2007)

Hallo Joki,

es gibt noch eine weitere (fast) genauso unschöne, aber in diesem Fall evtl. bessere Lösung. Wenn Du für die Kommunikation komplette Bytes für Deine DE/DA Karten zur Verfügung hast, so kannst Du die jeweilige Karte mit der Spannung der externen Anlage versorgen:

DA_Anlage_1 <---> DE_Anlage_2 : Versorgung DA_Karte_Anlage _1 kommt von 24VDC  Anlage_2
DE_Anlage_2 <----> DA_Anlage_1 :Versorgung DA_Karte_Anlage _2 kommt von 24VDC  Anlage_1
....

Durch diese unschöne Lösung hast Du weiterhin eine Potentialtrennung, der 3 Anlagen, keine (teilweise) sehr hohen Ausgleichsströme....



MfG SPS_Fuzzy


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

SPS_Fuzzy schrieb:


> Durch diese unschöne Lösung hast Du weiterhin eine Potentialtrennung, der 3 Anlagen, keine (teilweise) sehr hohen Ausgleichsströme....
> MfG SPS_Fuzzy



Und die Betriebselektriker suchen sich bei einer Störung den Wolf ...


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

SPS_Fuzzy schrieb:


> ...
> es gibt noch eine weitere (fast) genauso unschöne, aber in diesem Fall evtl. bessere Lösung. Wenn Du für die Kommunikation komplette Bytes für Deine DE/DA Karten zur Verfügung hast, so kannst Du die jeweilige Karte mit der Spannung der externen Anlage versorgen
> ...



Das habe ich auch schon in Anlagen gesehen, orange Verdrahtung direkt an der E/A-Baugruppe. Aber vorher bitte das Datenblatt der E/A-Baugruppen lesen.


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (11 April 2007)

Jepp, die orangenen Drähte gehen dann bis zur Baugruppe und spätestens dann sollten bei jedem Betriebselektriker die Groschen fallen.
Ich sagte ja, dass ich diese Lösung auch nicht als gut empfinde, aber wenn er  keine Koppelrelais einsetzen darf/kann/will ist ein Fehler in diesem System immer noch einfacher zu finden als wenn bei einer Potentialdifferenz 24VDC auf die Reise geschickt werden (=> TRUE) und auf der Gegenseite mal 10VDC (=> FALSE), das nächste mal 22,3VDC (=> TRUE) ankommen
.
Aber wie man es macht ist reine Geschmackssache.

Der Tip mit dem Datenblatt ist allerdings ebensowenig zu vernachlässigen, wie die Sache mit der 0VDC Versorgung von extern!


----------



## joki007 (12 April 2007)

Hallo!

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten!

Leider haben meine 16E/16A Baugruppen keine Potentialtrennung unter den beiden Bytes. So müsste ich für jede Schnittstelle eine komplett eigene Baugruppe verwenden und soviele hab ich leider nicht zur Verfügung.

Somit wird mir nur die eine Möglichkeit mit der sauberen Verbinung der Bezugspotentiale bleiben  .

Liebe Grüße
Joki


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Mai 2007)

Wird der Minus von der 24VDC Versorgung normalerweise nicht sowieso mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden ?
Somit sollte das ganze eigentlich kein Problem sein.

Ist zumindest bei unseren maschinen meist so....mann kann sämtliche 24VDC Signale gegen die Nirostateile der Maschinen messen->sehr praktisch  


Koppelrelais oder Optokoppler sind aber natürlich trotzdem die sauberere Lösung.


----------



## Maxl (6 Mai 2007)

Ich würde in diesem Fall auch über Koppelrelais gehen.
Die gibts z.B. von Weidmüller in der Größe von Reihenklemmen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Mai 2007)

Wo liegt der prizipielle Unterschied zwischen 3 (kleinen) Anlagen und einer räumlich großen Anlagen mit mehreren DP-Slaves ?

Ich würde in sollchen Fällen durchaus mit dem gleichen Masse-Potential arbeiten - aber auf den Querschnitt achten (hat PLC-Tippser auch schon angemerkt). Vielleicht nicht unbedingt die Komponenten mit 1,5² (für die Masse - bei den Steuerdrähten ist das egal) verbinden.


----------



## zotos (6 Mai 2007)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wo liegt der prizipielle Unterschied zwischen 3 (kleinen) Anlagen und einer räumlich großen Anlagen mit mehreren DP-Slaves ?
> ...



Bei einer Anlage werden unter den Anlagenteilen meist dicke Potenzialausgleichsleitungen gezogen bei drei Einzelnen Anlagen läuft das dann meist über die Einspeisung und je nach Größe kann das dann ein recht kleiner Querschnitt sein. Der Potenzial Unterschied ist dann sicher nicht sooo.. groß aber eben nicht sauber.


----------



## joki007 (24 Mai 2007)

SPS_Fuzzy schrieb:


> Hallo Joki,
> 
> Durch diese unschöne Lösung hast Du weiterhin eine Potentialtrennung, der 3 Anlagen, keine (teilweise) sehr hohen Ausgleichsströme....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo SPS_Fuzzy!

Jetzt muss ich nochmals nachfragen bezüglich den hohen Ausgleichsströme....

Wenn ich das 24VDC Potential der Anlagen nur mit den Massen untereinander verbinde (was ja normalerweise sowieso über die Potentialausgleichsleitung geschied) habe ich im schlimmsten Fall hohe Ausgleichsströme?

Ich dachte mit, das einzige auf was ich achten muss ist der Querschnitt, damit ich keinen zu hohen Spannungsabfall habe...

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir zum Thema Ausgleichsströme mehr erzählen könntet

Liebe Grüße und Danke
Joki


----------

